# A decent 4x4 for 30,000?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

After a 2nd car, only got around 30k to spend on it. I do a lot of short runs daily in Dubai, trips to Al Quoz, the airport, Diera etc. As such, pushing in from static to get out of junctions and change lanes is a more important that top speed so after something a bit smaller. Not out of Dubai that often and when I am I can use the wife's car for AD, RAK etc.

After a 4x4 as I would like to take it off road at the weekend. Nothing too stupid like some the of vids I see on Youtube, just the recognised trails in the Explorer book and so on.

Initially thought about a Wrangler but the more I looked into it, the more I'm put off by the noisy, rough ride. Older models tend to have been lifted and moded already which suggests they've already been thrashed also I read older Wranglers have poor AC. I guess I'm after something that's been kept by a Mirdiff mum, older but kept in good condition, used only on school runs and serviced regularly.

I see quite a few Cherokees and Libertys that seem to fit the bill but has anyone any experience on owning an older or high mileage model. 

With regards to mileage. I realise it isn't everything and a high milage car that's been looked after will run better than a low mileage toy that's been thrashed but what should I be looking at to avoid potential problems, 120k, 140k?

I'm not necessarily after a Jeep either, you hear Japaneese cars are the best all the time from people but rarely from anyone who's opinion I would actually take on board. Should I consider an X-Trial for example? 

Finally I know there are few garages where you can pay a mechanic to look over a used car with you, anyone got any actual numbers and costs?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i just picked up an older Jeep Yj for 18,000 aed, but then again, i ran a jeep restoration business before moving out here so i know i can fix anything i find wrong on it. If you need someone to look at a jeep with you, let me know.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Saw a 2004 Discovery on Dubizzle yesterday for 26k.

Not the most reliable of beasts, but 4k under budget should allow for any niggles...

Dubizzle.com | Discovery: Land Rover, Discovery, 2004 model

(and no, it's not mine!!  )


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Confiture said:


> Not the most reliable of beasts, but 4k under budget should allow for any niggles...



A friend bought a "cheap" Discovery here a few years ago. It totally cemented their terrible reputation and was a right money pit.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Escape hasnt been a bad vehicle.... Two years, five of them between us, and only one has had any major issues. We are above 120,000 km now on them.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I've heard lots of good things about the Rav 4... good offroad ability... low maintenance... low running costs... keep it as an option...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Escape pod*



Jynxgirl said:


> Escape hasnt been a bad vehicle.... Two years, five of them between us, and only one has had any major issues. We are above 120,000 km now on them.


+1 on the Escape
We run two of them and they are a very good little car. 90000km and tight as a drum.
Go like a cut cat with a 230hp 3litre V6 and an electronic all wheel drive system that is totally unobtrusive.

(Do get the battery tested before you buy though, its a special you have to get from Ford and it is 812 to replace)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

[Meant for a PM]


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Seeing your budget you are looking at the "right car", rather than the "right model", as it would be more important how it has been maintained.

I would agree that japanese cars are the most reliable, but with your budget I guess it is already factored in the price: what I mean is that they keep more value, so you would end up with a very old toyota land cruiser while maybe at the same price you can buy a cheap Ford SUV which is way less valued in Dubai, according to a quick browse on Dubizzle.

Said that, my recommendation would be for a Nissan Pathfinder, but a Ford Explorer as said is way cheaper in this market.

I don't like at all Korean cars, but you would find also 2008 tucson for that amount and other cheapo Kias, etc.

Also, 4x4 tyres can be very expensive, factor in the price if they've been just replaced.



Mr Rossi said:


> Finally I know there are few garages where you can pay a mechanic to look over a used car with you, anyone got any actual numbers and costs?


Only really useful thing a mechanic can do that you can't, is to put the car on the lift (sorry, english is not my first language, don't know how it is technically called) and look at it from below. This would be useful to check for rust and leaks, since you can never clean properly below the car, while you can wash the engine from the above to hide problems for some days. 

He won't be able to check the timing belt or the water pump or some other expensive and hidden component status in 15 minutes.

Also a prof can do an OBD check (computer diagnostics pluggin in the car in his system), but if there is not any fault light on the dashboard it would not report anything.

What you can check on your own instead ?

Body
- put your face at the sides of the hood in daylight and you will notice most accidents eventually repaired as you can never make the hood and the doors perfectly straight
- same thing as above checking the "give" in opening points, for doors and hood, if it changes along the line it has been repaired, should always be the same (hope I have explained myself)
- look at the labels in the hood, on the engine, etc if the car has got a frontal accident they are most likely been removed when repainting the hood, and you could also notice some spray paint sign somewhere (typically near rubber around the lamps, etc).
- look at the radio knobs, if they are very lucid the mileage is well above 200k km, same goes for shifting knob and possibly steering wheel.

Transmission/engine
- if the car has manual transmission: handbrake, first gear, and leave very gently the clutch to see whether it slips (ie, the car revs up a bit without moving).
- if automatic transmission, check the oil, should be perfectly clean and 100% level.
- if present try to lock the differential/insert remove the 4x4, it should be smooth and not make cranky noises
- look at the radiator coolant in the expansion vase, should be perfectly clean, no oil or foam
- check engine oil, no white foam, that would mean coolant is going inside the engine
- check the exhaust for noise and rust

then cross fingers ;-)

hope it helps.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just on checking the car
I went to the Tasjeel place at the RTA office in Al Barsha - they can check the body+ routine check for 50 dhs. This can test out accidents etc.
They also do a test for 250 dhs which also tests the engines etc for all problems.


----------

